# "Extreme" Cat Strolling & Dog Sledding



## Daniel (Sep 26, 2009)

YouTube - Tobey the cat is EXTREME!

YouTube - EXTREME SLEDDING with Afro Ken


----------



## Andy (Sep 26, 2009)

Aliens think people are idiots.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 26, 2009)

Are you saying they wouldn't impressed with a "Hello Kitty" keychain attached to the stroller? 

YouTube - Tobey Hawk Xtreme Strolling


----------



## Andy (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh! Tobey upgraded his ride then pimped it out!:crazy:

Seriously. Suddenly I am not feeling so "whacky" in the head.:goodjob:

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 PM ----------

Oh. Just to clarify that, I wasn't saying you were whacky in the head (although I am sure you are ) I meant the people making the videos. 
Just in case you interpreted it in a different way.:friends:


----------



## Daniel (Sep 26, 2009)

English is my native language


----------



## Andy (Sep 26, 2009)

lol Good to know! I just read it over for myself and I interpreted it a different way than what I originally wrote so I thought I would make sure you were on the ball. :goodjob:


----------

